# Busted



## dr_toker81 (May 14, 2009)

so yeah i got busted today.. my wifes probation and like 4 cops swarmed and raided my house and took my 4 girls and all the sstuff i had all my para....  im lost  i dont know what to do anymore.  i feel so sick in my stomach.    i have to go to the jail tomorow to get processed and to see what i get out of this// wish me luck guys. and any legal advise u can give me for the state of PA would be awesome.  thanks guys . talk to yall soon i hope!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 14, 2009)

Raided for 4 plants???  Well it could be a lot worse, from what I have heard PA isn't as bad penalty-wise for cultivation as other states.  How did they find out?  I'm assuming your wife had something to do with it if her probation officers were there.


----------



## 420benny (May 14, 2009)

Bummer, man. Thinking good thoughts for you and your wife's future.


----------



## Yoga (May 14, 2009)

So sorry!  I'll be thinking of you guys tomorrow.  Keep us posted.

Site for attorneys from NORML PA:
hxxp://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4560&wtm_view=legal

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cubby (May 14, 2009)

As has been expressed earlier, total bummer. I would recomend you find a lawyer who's active in the legalization movement. He, She, Or they would probably be more knowledegable about the laws pertaining to your situation. You can probably find someone through you state NORMal chapter . Best of luck to you, hope you find someone who can do you justice.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 14, 2009)

sorry to hear you  got busted ,,,,best wishes to you and your wife ,,hope they go easy on you eace:


----------



## stides (May 14, 2009)

Move to canada all we get is a slap on the wrist!


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 14, 2009)

I would have any warrant looked at very carefully by an attorney. If they were there for your wife she was obviously not playing by their rules. If you had any idea she was doing something that could bring them into your home you should have tore your grow down long ago.


----------



## alshuray1 (May 14, 2009)

stides said:
			
		

> Move to canada all we get is a slap on the wrist!



your right in canada 4 plants is a misdemeanor

but i am truly sorry for what happened 
bummer 
get a good lawyer man 
no prior charges u should be okay 

ill pray for you


----------



## stides (May 14, 2009)

alshuray1 said:
			
		

> ill pray for you



Is getted busted growing in the states really that big of deal??  What's the punishment usually??


----------



## ishnish (May 14, 2009)

stides said:
			
		

> Move to canada all we get is a slap on the wrist!



Alaska's about the same..  they been try'n to toughen the laws to no avail..

good luck with your situation bro


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 14, 2009)

one of my wifes close friends snitched us out because she got caught stealing something from a store, so she told them about our grow to get out of her charges... i hope she rotts in hell. i have 4 children to take care of and im not a bad person, i like to smoke a little pot here and there and i dont grow more than i can smoke, i mean its not like im out there sellin the stuff... but i guess the law is the law and im screwed.  and now i think my wife is leaving me. .  im a mess i dont know what to do.. i have to be at teh police station at 7 am.  uuuugh. i hate life!!!!  

 i think the law in Pa is anything under 5 plants is a misdeminor and i dont ave any prior drug charges so hopefully i wont have to sit too long!!!!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 14, 2009)

Pennsylvania 

The PA laws page from NORML:

Incarceration  
Fine 
Possession 
30 g or less misdemeanor 30 days $500 
More than 30 g misdemeanor 1 year $5,000 
Possible probation for first offense. 
Any second or subsequent conviction can double penalty. 
Sale or Cultivation 
Distribution of 30 g or less for no remuneration misdemeanor 30 days $500 
Sale of less then 1,000 lbs felony 1-3 years*,
if prior drug conviction 3 years and max fine $5,000-
$25,000 
Sale of more than 1,000 lbs felony 10 years $100,000 
To a minor by seller over age 21 felony double penalty double penalty 
*MMS 2 to 10lbs or 10 to21 plants 1 year; $5,000 (double if subsequent offense)
*MMS 10 to 50 lbs or 21to 51 plants 3 years, $15000 (if subsequent offense, 4 years, $30,000)
Possible probation for first offense.  
Miscellaneous (paraphernalia, license suspensions, drug tax stamps, etc...) 
Paraphernalia possession or sale misdemeanor 1 year $2,500 
Paraphernalia possession or sale to minor misdemeanor or felony double penalty double penalty 
Possible probation for first offense. 
Any second or subsequent conviction can double penalty. 
Details  

Possession of 30 grams or less of marijuana is a misdemeanor, punishable by up to 30 days in jail and a fine of up to $500. The penalties for possession of greater than 30 grams increase to a possible one year in prison and a fine up to $5,000.

Delivery for no remuneration of 30 grams or less of marijuana is treated as possession with a possible penalty of 30 days in jail and a fine up to $500. Cultivation, delivery or sale of 1,000 pounds or less is punishable by up to five years in prison and a fine of up to $15,000. For amounts greater than 1,000 pounds, the penalty increases to a possible 10 years in prison and a fine up to $100,000. The court is authorized to increase the fines beyond the maximum to exhaust the proceeds of the crime. Sale or distribution to a minor by a person over the age of 21 doubles the possible penalties.

Delivery of marijuana within 1,000 ft of a school or within 250 ft. of recreational    playground is punishable by 2-4 years in prison. 

Possession or sale of paraphernalia is punishable by up to one year in jail and a fine up to $2,500, unless the sale was to a minor, in which case the possible penalties double.

For first offenders, the court may grant probation without verdict.

Any second or subsequent drug conviction increases the possible penalties to twice those for first time offenders.

hXXp://www.norml.com/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4560[/url]


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 14, 2009)

> one of my wifes close friends snitched us out because she got caught stealing something from a store,


And she's leaving you? Sorry about your situation, as stated get a mj savy lawyer.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 14, 2009)

It could be a lot worse, for example look at the law in a DIFFERENT state, whether you have one plant or 100 it is the same penalty:

"Cultivation, delivery or sale of marijuana is punishable by up to seven years in prison and a fine of up to $25,000."


----------



## Big Mike (May 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that you got told on, I know first hand about that.  The guy that snitched on me got stabbed by someone else in Las Vegas and died, karma can be a ***** sometimes.  Maybe your wife is just reacting to all the drama right now and will be cool when she calms down and sees the big picture here.     It's a stressful thing when things disrupt your routine.  Stay positive and things will work out.


----------



## alshuray1 (May 14, 2009)

trust me dude this is just a ruff spot in life for u 
you dont have any prior convictions 
you ll be fine  you may have to pay a fine 
but as far as substantial jail time IMO you wont have to go through 
that part. They may hold u for formalities sake
u know finger printing mug shot and possible bail 
but since they didnt bring u in upon raid i highly doubt it 
as for your wife thats exactly it she's your wife SHE'S NOT GOING NO WHERE 
shes just going through a hard time just like you
IMO
just be there for each other 
you guys will pull through


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 14, 2009)

stides said:
			
		

> Is getted busted growing in the states really that big of deal?? What's the punishment usually??


 
In my state, cultivation of ANY amount is a felony with a fine of $25,000 and a MINIMUM MANDATORY SENTENCE OF 3 YEARS, with the possibility of 10-99 years. That's 3 years mandatory-the judge has NO authority to sentence you to less than 3 years.

AG


----------



## bnightclown (May 14, 2009)

dude sry to hear it...but in some eastern states it 6 months jail in scho zone.per.1st all she on probation.you got no bizz growing...thy can come once month to your house and llok around.beside thy drug test you on probation.JUst face the facts buddy...she wants you out the way for another man..maybe she thinks in her dumb *** brain she din't do any thing wrong.but she on probation and you have kids in the house?you get what you deserve.come on man you are the type that give this a bad name.you forgot the rulezz.du it still illegal.even if it was legal i would not grow around my children...just like i would not leave open beers or cigg's for um.but wait.....thats not going to land me in jail!!!still you broje the rules .


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 14, 2009)

Clown, that has to be the stupidest post I've read on this board. You, my friend, are why pot has a bad name. Have YOU ever been in serious trouble with the law? If so, you should know the feeling Toker has right now and want to be supportive, whether or not you feel he made a mistake. If not, just wait-with an attitude like yours, you will know that feeling one day.

AG


----------



## bnightclown (May 15, 2009)

i may have .but...you  are a kid so you don't undetstand.what parents jobs are about so plz ...ther is a diffrence son.and i am not here to fight over other ppls problems anyway.iam here to learn ...so maybe i am on the wrong site...i mean damn such Drama all the time.


----------



## Yoga (May 15, 2009)

Dr.

One step at a time.

#1. GET ATTY!!!
#2. Make sure kids are okay.
#3. Work on what is happening with wife.

I know that you feel sick and your head is spinning.  One step at a time.  You are going to deal with this and be fine.  Why?  YOU HAVE NO CHOICE.  And you will be fine.  No matter what.  One step at a time.  And unless someone made a time machine that I am unaware of, don't kick yourself for choices you have already made.  You can't change it.  It could be most of us.  Bad luck, it was you.  Be strong!


----------



## yimmy capone (May 15, 2009)

I'm from PA. My PO stopped by on a surprise last week and I had to tear down the operation. Close call(Wiping sweat from forehead)

Get a good lawyer and you may be looking at just 1-2 years probation without any priors. I live in the county of PA where the judge likes to get rough on this because they know theres a problem round here with a lot of growers. Hopefully you don't live in my county. And since your wife is on probation they need no warrent.

My first concern would be what will happen with your childern. I'd take the charge cus thats my action but the kids should not have to suffer.


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 15, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> i may have .but...you are a kid so you don't undetstand.what parents jobs are about so plz ...ther is a diffrence son.and i am not here to fight over other ppls problems anyway.iam here to learn ...so maybe i am on the wrong site...i mean damn such Drama all the time.


 
I actually closed my browser and walked away from my computer, but the more I thought about your post Clown (and an appropriate nickname, for sure) the angrier I got.

1. I'm 48 years old and have raised kids, so I think I probably understand exactly what a parents job is. I'm not perfect at it, but who is?
Let others here compare our posts and see who they think the kid is. We ain't texting here-it's a FORUM.

2. You absolutely ARE here to fight over other people's problems and INSTIGATE (Google it, Einstein, for a definition) crap. I've read some of your other posts and they all have a biting, sarcastic, know-it-all tone. You're not here to learn-you're here to mock and prod and pick. 

3. Toker realizes he made a mistake and is sorry for it. I'm sure given his current circumstances, he'll make better choices next time. If he doesn't, I'll jump on the "he's a stupid motherfu****" bandwagon with you.

4. I believe you ARE on the wrong site. In the short time I've been on this board, I've received support, good advice, and very, very few wisea** comments about my posts. Everyone here for the most part seems to be mature (even the younger posters) and sincere with their questions and answers. That fact alone makes it seem you belong somewhere else.

5. I'm employed full-time, make very good money, have a nice home, normal life, wife, kids-and I HAVE made mistakes in my life and have been in trouble about pot once. Luckily for me, a good lawyer made the possession charge go away. So to see you basically kick a man while he's down makes me sick to my stomach. I don't know if you're serious, just wanting to stir up crap, or what and don't really care. This will be my last post in this thread because I've used up WAY too much time on this.

Oh, and learn to type Jackass.

AG

(....or maybe I'm just having a bad day....)


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (May 15, 2009)

I'm very sorry my friend. My thoughts will be with you.


Obviously there are some underlying issues with your wife and your kids and such, I hope you can work through them.


You only had 4, not all THAT many. Emphasize that it was just a small, PERSONAL stash. Hopefully they will be lenient.

Good luck
destroyer


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

I know she is your wife, but maybe you should leave her alone for awhile. For one any person who puts the one they love in jail is not my idea of someone wrapped too tight. I know it wasn't her directly, but all the same. She brought that person around and obviously divulged more then she should. I would never let anything happen to my wife and kids. I take full responsibility for my actions and I expect my wife to deny any knowledge of my actions. Seems to me a mother of 4 shouldn't be doing things to land her on probation to begin with.  I think you need to take a step back and realize those kids are of upmost importance. Any judge with a heart beat will give you probation or a fine when you plead it down to a misdemeanor. Stay clean, let your ole' lady sit so maybe she learns a lesson, *and never let anyone know of your grow!*


----------



## Yoga (May 15, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I would never let anything happen to my wife and kids. I take full responsibility for my actions and I expect my wife to deny any knowledge of my actions.


 
Amen!


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

I am high as hell!


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 15, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am high as hell!


 
So are Big Mike and Clown. But getting high makes me mellow and a much nicer fellow (until somebody really pisses me off)-guess it does different things to different people!

AG


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

I should hijack this thread because it has gone to crap. Who else is high?


----------



## Big Mike (May 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I am baked too.  The post were coming on in a weird order and it got all confusing, I was trying to figure out who said what.  I just remember a comedian that was doing a skit about Burt and Ernie and it was pretty damn funny.  The clown guy is a clow, I am not a clown man.  It really sucks toner got sniched on.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

Yup sure is, I bet next time he doesn't tell anyone!


----------



## Big Mike (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, I ain't tellin anyone about my little experiment, cause I don't want some silly chick falling for a little interogation technique and my name come up in any gov building.  They probably told her she was getting locked up for stealing a shirt or some shoes and then thought of the first person she could think of to snich on and just did it


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Yeah, I ain't tellin anyone about my little experiment, cause I don't want some silly chick falling for a little interogation technique and my name come up in any gov building. They probably told her she was getting locked up for stealing a shirt or some shoes and then thought of the first person she could think of to snich on and just did it


 
Yup pretty shitty. But aye she wil get hers someday.


----------



## prox4444 (May 15, 2009)

Lets hope that ***** gets hit by a bus next time she cross the street.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

I have some advice for court and it goes like this. YOU are the man in charge of you, don't let the process and the players intimidate you. Call the shots, the lawer is there to do what you say. Even if it's a public defender, TELL him to crack a deal with the DA. Don't accept the first deal, don't accept the second deal, get them to reduce it as much as possible. Insist that you are a first time offender and that a felony conviction is out of the question. You want to insist on drug rehabilitation and N/A meetings, no fine, and no jail. I know that is alot to "insist on" but it's your *** in a sling and if it was me, I would try all those tactics because you have everything to loose if you don't. It might not work, but it's better than having a sentence shoved down your throat and accepting it with your head hung low. Be strong, look the players right in the eyes and go down fighting if your going down brother!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

Here is my advice for dealing with the cops. DON'T trust the cops, everything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. Be cival, but never befriend the investigating officer. If he tries the "I'm your buddy trick" don't fall for it. Garanteed if you admit anything to the cops you will be charged with whatever your admitting to. And when they squeese you to inform on others don't do it. Word will spread fast and if you go to jail as a snitch, you will be disliked. You don't have to say anything to the cops, which they don't like, but it keeps them from building a case based on your own testimony. Wait for your day in court and then ple bargan your *** off.


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 15, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Clown, that has to be the stupidest post I've read on this board. You, my friend, are why pot has a bad name. Have YOU ever been in serious trouble with the law? If so, you should know the feeling Toker has right now and want to be supportive, whether or not you feel he made a mistake. If not, just wait-with an attitude like yours, you will know that feeling one day.
> 
> AG


 seriously...i hate the US theyve got very ignorant evil rulers and would rather kill of their people with cigerettes and alcohol rather than medicate em


----------



## winstonwolf (May 15, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> ... *and never let anyone know of your grow!*



Let me direct this towards all new growers: Internalize the above bit of advice. Repeat it to yourself often. Do not slip up in even small ways. Don't hint, don't joke, don't say or do _anything_ that would give _anyone_ the idea that you're growing.

If you've come to this forum to learn, you should realize that there's nothing more import than this particular lesson.

Rule #1 of Grow Club is: You don't talk about Grow Club.


----------



## stides (May 15, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> In my state, cultivation of ANY amount is a felony with a fine of $25,000 and a MINIMUM MANDATORY SENTENCE OF 3 YEARS, with the possibility of 10-99 years. That's 3 years mandatory-the judge has NO authority to sentence you to less than 3 years.
> 
> AG


Woah thats harsh bro!!!  Damn I would be so paro about growing if thats what would happen!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 15, 2009)

Florida  --  poss less than 20 gms   --- misdemeanor 1st degree  
poss more than 20 gms Felony

ANY cultivation is felony
25+ plants Min Mand. 15 yrs, if children in home add another 10 yrs Min Mand, and if a gun in the home add another 10 yrs Min Mand

fla doesnt play.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 15, 2009)

Sherwood, no disrespect but insisting it not being a felony b/c first offence does nothing.  do you really think the prosecution would listen?  a prosecuter rarely has compassion and regardless of being a first timer their offers are based upon the evidence they have and validity of warrant.  if the warrant was legal and then your at the mercy of your defense attny.

im not sure about Pa but in fla if its your first time and you are not near the 25 plant limit and no weapons or children in the house then you may not get much jail time but definitly several years of probation including treatment.  probation cost of supervision fees were $30 per month 8 yrs ago and treatment was $75 per session.  dont dare get any other criminal charges while on probation b/c that violation could land you in jail for the remainder of your suspended sentence.  

good luck, dont rely on a public defender.   hire an attny found through NORML.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 15, 2009)

Blah!!!!!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Sherwood, insisting it not being a felony b/c first offence does nothing.


 Wrong 





> do you really think the prosecution would listen?


wrong again 





> your at the mercy of your defense attny.


Totally wrong


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

It will be plead out to a lesser charge, so who really cares of the legalities. 4 plants for personal use is not their idea of a huge drug dealer. They would rather save the money of a trial and put you in the system at your own expense (probation). Then they will hope for you to violate and trust me they can find a reason if you do not play by their rules. What the hell is your wife on paper for anyways?


----------



## cubby (May 15, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> seriously...i hate the US theyve got very ignorant evil rulers and would rather kill of their people with cigerettes and alcohol rather than medicate em


 


    I know I should just chalk this post up to an overabundance of ignorance, but sometimes ignorance must be confronted.
    First off, I don't know where your'e from, but the U.S. dose'nt have "RULERS". We have elected officials. The quality of these elected officials is directly attributable to the qaulity and involvement of the voting populace. If objectionable people are elected to office that should be laid squarely at the feet of citizens who, for whatever reason, choose not to be involved in choosing our leaders.
    As far as killing people with ciggarettes and alchohol, nobody's being forced to smoke and/or drink. It's a personal choice.
    Your ignorance bathed in hatred is nothing more than the mannifestation of your obvious envy. If you look at world wide immagration statistics you will see less people leave the U.S. than any other country, but it is the preefered destination of the overwhelming majority of immagrants from any where on the planet, hands down!!
   Why is this? One simple fact, America may not be perfect (no place is), but America is the greatest nation on the face of this planet!!
    People the world over crave our music, movies, fashion, and freedom.
American culture is emulated by every free nation in the world, and secretly longed for in the rest.
   This sort of America hatred is just plain ignorant.  
People such as yourself will never understand the true beuty of America. It isn't the materalistic things, nor is it the physical landscape, it's OPPORTUNITY, yes opportunity. We often talk about equality, but eqaulity is a myth. No true free person can respect state ordered eqaulity. Every day I wake up I have the "opportunity" to prove not that I'm eqaul to my fellow citizens but rather, I'm superior. I recognise this is an unattainable goal, but in America I have the right and "opportunity" to strive to be a better man than I was yesterday.
    No other nation is qaulified to hold themselves our eqaul.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 15, 2009)

yeah, what cubby said. And if you ever talk bad about America again we will come over there and bomb your country back to the stone age.


----------



## stonedrone (May 15, 2009)

I have been in some legal hot water before and just hearing about this makes me sick to my stomach. I feel for you brother I've been there and it sucks big time. There is no feeling worse than not knowing, especially when children are involved. We have all made mistakes but how many mistakes you make are not the measure of a man it's about facing up to the things you've done and learning from them. It pains me to see anybody act like they are better than somebody when we are all one too many beers or one so called friend away from being in their shoes.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> dude sry to hear it...but in some eastern states it 6 months jail in scho zone.per.1st all she on probation.you got no bizz growing...thy can come once month to your house and llok around.beside thy drug test you on probation.JUst face the facts buddy...she wants you out the way for another man..maybe she thinks in her dumb *** brain she din't do any thing wrong.but she on probation and you have kids in the house?you get what you deserve.come on man you are the type that give this a bad name.you forgot the rulezz.du it still illegal.even if it was legal i would not grow around my children...just like i would not leave open beers or cigg's for um.but wait.....thats not going to land me in jail!!!still you broje the rules .


 
Bro,,thats just wrong,,no matter who you are. Best be carefull what ya say.


----------



## Hick (May 15, 2009)

> 5. Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to participate in it.



that includes politicians/rulers and other stupid ppl..


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 15, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> i may have .but...you  are a kid so you don't undetstand.what parents jobs are about so plz ...ther is a diffrence son.and i am not here to fight over other ppls problems anyway.iam here to learn ...so maybe i am on the wrong site...i mean damn such Drama all the time.




 Go to Rollitup.org..you'll fit right in.


----------



## godtea (May 15, 2009)

Never happy when a good person gets popped 
Right now your wife is pissed and scared she could have to finish her sentence as well as doing time for the grow 
 Give her a little time to calm down ,
                                                This should be a lesson to everyone  
  DON'T TELL ANYONE ABOUT OUR LITTLE THING  ; IF THEY DON'T GET YOU BUSTED TO SAVE THIER ***  THEY'LL DO IT OUT OF JEALOUSY
I hope you don't get reamed too bad 
Spend the money and get a good lawyer

 ALSO besides being a rat informer that "Friend" is a thief  If you knew she steals why would anyone think she would had any moral fiber in regards to anything else.

Watch how someone deals with the rest of the world an realize that you're nobody special ,they do it to you too you, just haven't caught them at it yet

 If I sound like I'm whacking on you ,understand that is not my intent


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 15, 2009)

Sherwood,  i hope i am.

its just a shame this man has to be going through this.  

peace


----------



## JonnneyB (May 15, 2009)

night clown,  wow...kick em when they are down...make toker feel worse than he is....way to go....and you are such a good parent?  You are still breaking the law smoking or having pot even if you don`t toke in front of your kids...give him a break...


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 15, 2009)

well guys.. im back..  i went in and was honest with them and cooperated and took the wrapp for myself and saved my wifes *** big time and were back together..  i have to meet with the da sometime next week after i receice a certified letter.... the officer said i would probably sit on $50,000 bail. but i can handle that. county time is cake! its like a high school reunion.. although im going to miss my kids and family very very much. im self employed so i will get out on work release and be able to sneak and see them once in a while so thats a good thing..  im just trying to look at everything positive and keep my head up..  life is too short to sit around and pitty yourself!.  so yeah guys, i dont know what the future hold for me. but deff no more indoor grows, thats for shure..   i do have a few spots in the mountians though : )  sorry officer but the man cant keep this boy down!


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 15, 2009)

stides said:
			
		

> Woah thats harsh bro!!! Damn I would be so paro about growing if thats what would happen!


 
Well, I had to make a decision about it. I doubt I will ever not smoke, so I had to decide how the least risky way to get it is. To me, it seems I'm more exposed driving out somewhere, going into someone's house who deals (and dealers are known by a bunch of people-that's the nature of their business-and all it takes is someone who knows the dealer getting arrested then snitching to get themselves off lighter, as Dr Toker's friend did) then driving back home with what I've bought in the car.

I purchased my grow setup in a different state, paid cash for it, had my seeds shipped to a different location than my grow place, don't vent smells outside my house, don't have wild parties, will probably grow once a year and NO ONE EXCEPT MY WIFE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT MY GROW-NO ONE. And as was stated in an earliler post, I fully expect her to deny any knowledge of my activities if I ever get busted. I'm keeping all my buds for my personal use, so I've rationalized that even with the severe penalties in my state for growing, it's still safer for me in the long run than scoring pot from a dealer. 

AG


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 15, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> NO ONE EXCEPT MY WIFE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT MY GROW-NO ONE.
> AG


 
16,953 other people know 

You did the right thing leaving no trace back to you :aok:

eace:


----------



## 420benny (May 15, 2009)

Things are looking up dr. and I am sure glad about that. Once again, I feel the need for a sketchy character list thread here. The clown meister makes the top 5 in my book. Anyone on the list does not get help growing here, period. Works for me. Maybe they can start their own growing forum. Call it RDI (Retarded Dumbasses Incorporated!) I made my own list and those on it will not benefit from any of my knowledge. Life's too short to waste it on idiots. Now I am pissed!


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 15, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 16,953 other people know
> 
> eace:


 
Yes, but ya'll don't know WHERE I am!! Am I here....Am I there....I'm EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!
:banana:


----------



## Yoga (May 15, 2009)

Dr.

You have the right attitude.  I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Hick (May 15, 2009)

dr_toker81 said:
			
		

> well guys.. im back..  i went in and was honest with them and cooperated and took the wrapp for myself and saved my wifes *** big time and were back together..  i have to meet with the da sometime next week after i receice a certified letter.... the officer said i would probably sit on $50,000 bail. but i can handle that. county time is cake! its like a high school reunion.. although im going to miss my kids and family very very much. im self employed so i will get out on work release and be able to sneak and see them once in a while so thats a good thing..  im just trying to look at everything positive and keep my head up..  life is too short to sit around and pitty yourself!.  so yeah guys, i dont know what the future hold for me. but deff no more indoor grows, thats for shure..   i do have a few spots in the mountians though : )  sorry officer but the man cant keep this boy down!



just the fact that they are letting you come 'n go, without "stuffin' 'b cuffin'" is a good sign IMHO.  It appears that you have distinguished yourself as a decent member of society in their eyes, or you "would" be setting in jail at this moment.
  BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

dr_toker81 said:
			
		

> the officer said i would probably sit on $50,000 bail.quote]
> 
> Now THAT makes me sick to my stomach.  Holding someone on $50,000 bail because they had 4 marijuana plants in their basement is a ****ING JOKE!  And it is the perfect illustration of what is wrong with the legal system in our country.
> I read an article in the paper recently, the story has been all over the news as well, about a mortgage ponzi scheme that just toppled here in the states.  These 5 people were going around and telling people that if they invested $50,000 in their company, the company would pay off the investor's mortgage for them within 5 years....obviously too good to be true but they managed to milk people for HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS in various states.  People lost their homes and are committing suicide.  Anyway, I get to the end of this article and it ends with the sentence, "...the five have had indictments issued for them and been given 48 hours to turn themselves in".
> ...


----------



## astrobud (May 15, 2009)

well said ag, i hope all turns out ok for ya 81


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 15, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Sherwood, i hope i am.
> 
> its just a shame this man has to be going through this.
> 
> peace


Sorry I sounded dicky, it's just that when I got busted, I did exactely as I advised and it worked. I was charged with possesion with intent to distribute, cultivation and had 40 some odd plants they said weighed 22 lbs. I was in a state were it was illegal to grow but it was my first offense and I ended up with no jail time, no felony conviction and no fines. I did 3 months of rehabilitation courses and a bunch of N/A meetings. All I wanted to do here was give advice based on my experience. After all this is America and we are inocent until proven guilty in a court. I didn't want to see the OP get ramrodded by the legal system, sounds like he is going to be alright. I still think he should be able to get the DA to be as lienent as the DA was in my case, based on the first offense idea.


----------



## winstonwolf (May 15, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Well, I had to make a decision about it. I doubt I will ever not smoke, so I had to decide how the least risky way to get it is. To me, it seems I'm more exposed driving out somewhere, going into someone's house who deals (and dealers are known by a bunch of people-that's the nature of their business-and all it takes is someone who knows the dealer getting arrested then snitching to get themselves off lighter, as Dr Toker's friend did) then driving back home with what I've bought in the car.
> 
> I purchased my grow setup in a different state, paid cash for it, had my seeds shipped to a different location than my grow place, don't vent smells outside my house, don't have wild parties, will probably grow once a year and NO ONE EXCEPT MY WIFE KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT MY GROW-NO ONE. And as was stated in an earliler post, I fully expect her to deny any knowledge of my activities if I ever get busted. I'm keeping all my buds for my personal use, so I've rationalized that even with the severe penalties in my state for growing, it's still safer for me in the long run than scoring pot from a dealer.
> 
> AG



I live in Florida, so I'm in the same boat and I agree with your reasoning and approach 100 percent. You are dead spot on.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 15, 2009)

this is a really long thread..................................... :bolt::bolt:    its ok . ill be chill.  and thanks everybody for all the good advise and thanks clown for making me feel like poo.. ha .. night yall!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 15, 2009)

Good thoughts and wish everything works out the best for you and your family 
Ozzy


----------



## bnightclown (May 16, 2009)

you ever veg for 4 month's inside?then flower for 4 more??i seems crazy!seems how can i safefully post.pics?makes me nervouse


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 16, 2009)

:stuff-1125699181_i_:stuff-1125699181_i_:doh::doh::hitchair:
and thats all i have to say about that!


----------



## Yoga (May 16, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> you ever veg for 4 month's inside?then flower for 4 more??i seems crazy!seems how can i safefully post.pics?makes me nervouse


 
Seriously...do you have mental disabilities?  Because I have a cucumber in my fridge smarter than you.

Do you think that your funny or just have a lot of balls?  Or are you just wacko?

This thread is about Dr. and supporting him.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> you ever veg for 4 month's inside?then flower for 4 more??i seems crazy!seems how can i safefully post.pics?makes me nervouse


 
You Sir are an IDIOT. 
  YA just cant fix Stupid.

GO ahead and get on to me Hick,,But I cant help it,,this guy is a moron.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 16, 2009)

:yeahthat: Every post bybnightclown is a idiotic and childish atempt to start a arguement 

That's the best I can say without burning out cussin filters


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (May 16, 2009)

Okay, I was tryin not to vindicate butclown's idiotic responses with a retort of my own, but I just cant help myself anymore......WHAT A PIECE OF WORK!!!! Like you said ozzy, I cant tell if he's just an argumentative kid, a mental midget with a complex, or a COP!!!!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 16, 2009)

Maybe we need what he is smoking?  I try to decipher the occasional blabberings on websites, in this case I'm baffled.


----------



## mrkingford (May 16, 2009)

I have read this thread from day one. I feel bad for Dr., however, some things seem to be a bit off here, not that im judging,but, first of all i lived in pa. over 35 years prior to moving and a close relative their is a undercover narcotics officer. Well get back to this, now a mother of 4 on probation is bad enough (beliving dr. has never been in trouble with the law as he states), it must have been the type of probation which is supervised, which means it was serious enough to supervise, many crimes you get are un-supervised probation. 
Second, what type of mother associates herself with criminals? 
Third, 50,000 bail, NO NO NO NO NO NO NO .
I mentioned these facts to my relative this morning and he laughed.
First time offender with no prior record, 4 plants, 4 cops and a P.O.to confiscate 4 plants and a theif getting out of "charges" for 4 plants, NO NO NO NO NO NO NO .
IN PA. you would get realeased (which you were never in custody) with ROR. ( released on your own recogniciance ), with no record and no weapons were involved.
I don't mean to offend here but this story is not being told in full.
I think their is a lot being left out. 
In Pa., you can get out on bail for manslaughter for 50,000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ROR for most other crimes except violent or guns involved!
It does depend on the township, but nevertheless, if they wanted 50,000, YOU WOULD BE IN JAIL TILL THEY GOT IT !  They don't "bill" you for bail and schudule appointments at leisure to casually come in with the 50,000.


----------



## mrkingford (May 16, 2009)

Futhermore, certified mail, ARE YOU KIDDING?, are you Prince frigin Charles or the Pope? You can murder someone and still get your court docs in the regular mail. Holy S***, how much do the courts pay the post office if EVERY criminal gets certified mail delivered? It is amusing the higher i get, thanks.


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 16, 2009)

You're right MR K..I got nabbed in Colorado, they gave me a ticket with a court date on it...after six months of continuances I ended up with 2 years probation, 3000.00 in court fines/fees and a few gray hairs.

 I DID learn a valuable lesson though....how to keep my grows to myself 

 This day n age with pot being sold for 20 a gram in some places, you're setting yourself up for a home invasion by thugs or even worse your "friends".


----------



## Newbud (May 16, 2009)

Sorry to here about the situation man


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 16, 2009)

i really dont care what anyone thinks. i shared my story. and yes i am out on ror but when i have court, thats what the pigs told me id prolly get.. so whatever... and in pa i get certified mail all the time.  thats what its called. when i get mail from domestic relations from the other mother of my other kids. but um yeah...  im just telling you what they told me..  maybe there lieing.. but they said they cought someone with 6 plants a few days prior to my RAID and siad he had to sit on 50,000 bail. so maybe ill get less since ididnt have as much an d since they didnt bud yet.  who know.. im just saying what i was told.. so u can piss off... i dont care! and yeah my wife is on probation for a theft charge. she stole a few cans of baby formula cuz we were broke at the time cuz my work was slow and we needed to feed our kid...  sorry if u dont like it but we will do what it takes to have my kids well taken care of... and if you dont like it too bad so sad.. dont read the thread and dont stick ur nose in it...  PEACE


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 16, 2009)

plus i emailed a norml lawyer and am waiting for him to get back to me.. i dont have much money  hopefully he can rep me... my business is pretty slow these days. ppl just dont wanna put any money into there houses i guess... i play a few gigs at the local clubs a month and that helps bein a part time musician.. by the way im playing tonight at T's tavern in Lewistown PA if anyone is interested lol..  later guys im out for now.. gotta practice up so i dont crash and burn!


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 16, 2009)

hick or mutt can u just close this thread...  this is getting old anyways. it went from everyone helping me get through this to jerkoffs putting me down and insulting me.. thanks!!! just what i need at a time like this!!! so just close this up if u can...thanks guys


----------



## Alistair (May 16, 2009)

The thread doesn't need to be closed.  Since you started the thread, you can delete the whole thing by simply deleting the very first post you made.

Good luck in your situation.  I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 16, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Florida -- poss less than 20 gms --- misdemeanor 1st degree
> poss more than 20 gms Felony
> 
> ANY cultivation is felony
> ...


 
Where did u get ur info on Fla.  If u found it on an official State of Florida web can u post the link?


----------



## mrkingford (May 16, 2009)

Wow, first of all, no one is attacking you. I made a simple observation based on YOUR facts. You did'nt mind when everyone was patting your back, but now you claim to want to close the thread because "everyone" is is making negitive comments agianst you. Strange, i re-read all the posts and besides clown mine was the only one which questioned your "facts". I did not attack you, and as far as minding my own business and staying out of this post, you should know by now this is a forum, not a private chat i invaded, you opened yourself up to all comments when you started the thread.
P.S., i'm no jerk off for pointing out the "flaws" in your "story".
And futhermore, you stated in another post you had the 50,000 and it was no big deal since you were self employed and now your working bars and have no money? , and had to steal baby food ???????
Any local WIC (women infants and children) office or welfare dept would have helped THE SAME DAY !!!!!!
This story DOES NOT MAKE SENCE as it goes on.
But this is only one mans opinion.
My only advice to you is to keep your mouth shut to the cops, stop growing, and contact SEVERAL attorneys for opinions.
The fact is you'll never see the inside of a jail if your story is all true.
And i'm here to learn how to grow, not argue, peace.

P.S.S. here's the toll free number to WIC, so you don't have to steal anymore, they provide free baby food,milk,eggs,juice,cheese,and lots of others healthy things.    1-800-WIC WINS or 1-800-942-9467


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 16, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Wow, first of all, no one is attacking you. I made a simple observation based on YOUR facts. You did'nt mind when everyone was patting your back, but now you claim to want to close the thread because "everyone" is is making negitive comments agianst you. Strange, i re-read all the posts and besides clown mine was the only one which questioned your "facts". I did not attack you, and as far as minding my own business and staying out of this post, you should know by now this is a forum, not a private chat i invaded, you opened yourself up to all comments when you started the thread.
> P.S., i'm no jerk off for pointing out the "flaws" in your "story".
> And futhermore, you stated in another post you had the 50,000 and it was no big deal since you were self employed and now your working bars and have no money? , and had to steal baby food ???????
> Any local WIC (women infants and children) office or welfare dept would have helped THE SAME DAY !!!!!!
> ...


 
Thanx bro I needed the laugh.


----------



## intellenoob (May 16, 2009)

Friend-of-a-friend said:
			
		

> Okay, I was tryin not to vindicate butclown's idiotic responses with a retort of my own, but I just cant help myself anymore......WHAT A PIECE OF WORK!!!! Like you said ozzy, I cant tell if he's just an argumentative kid, a mental midget with a complex, or a COP!!!!


i think the c word's the only slur strong enough to fit him.


----------



## mrkingford (May 16, 2009)

I don't mean to harp, but as this story brews within me, i have to say dr. is in the wrong forum. 
His lies are apparent at this point.
You stated your wife stole baby food because your business was slow. How do you run a business with no credit cards or credit or capital?
Why did you not ask for help from relatives, friends, neighbors, co-workers, church, welfare, wic, etc prior to stealing?
Two grown adults with 4 kids and a business decide stealing was the best option.
Antother reason your "story" holds no water is that NO ONE is issued a probation officer for misdeminor theft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its a NON-SUPERVISED offence, and you called me a jerk off )(*&^%$.

Assuming your wife was an angel prior to this and it was her 1st offence, your still lying, you see, no store would press charges if only you were stealing baby food, second, no judge would give a mother of 4, a 1st time offender on a misderminor a probation with an officer attached!
And it so happens her friend was caught stealing as well.
Sounds like other drug activity is going on and stealing is supporting it, one got caught, ratted on the other (most likely because that house either is a user house or a sale house and the cops thought they would get more when they came), they found your plants, end of story.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

dude i dont really care what u think.. . for real.. say what you like,.. it doesnt really bother me.. i have enough ppl here that trust and believe in me.. one douche doesnt matter. so  yeah... why the hell would i even lie about whats going on in the first place..  im just simply posting what i was told and im not a welfare bum soo... yeah.. my wife stole some baby food.. so what .. thats her problem not urs so why do you care so much.. is your life that boring that you have to get on here and harrasss me about what happened to me?? for real dude.. get a life!


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

and yeah u r a jerk off!!!


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

blah blah blah....  that all i see out of you!


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

oh and yeah by the way im blocking ur dumb ***.. so


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

ahhh thats better!


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

When one is telling the truth, one has no worries what others think.
I never heard of blocking someone from an OPEN forum? You need a private chat where your stories and lies for attention can be realizied dr.
Your story is so full of holes, but amusing. You must have been real stoned to come up with it,lol.
You see, one of my Bachelor degrees is in the related field were speaking about here, and it was from PA....!!
I'm not trying to embarrass you, but YOU came to an open forum and started the thread, and now your breaking forum rules by insulting me and cursing me, shame on you.
Keep this in mind, when a person is incapable of responding with intelligent diction, they use profanity and insults, it's a sign of a liar and a weak mind, more than anything, i feel bad for you to have to make up stories for attention. Try seeking help from an expeirenced entity.
Here, these might help, good luck to you.

National Mental Health Association
800-969-NMHA (6642)

SAMHSA's Center for Substance Abuse Treatment
800-662-HELP (4357), 800-487-4889 (TDD), 877-767-8432 (Spanish)

P.S. Great job on the blocking !! You sure do follow through on your word !


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

mrkingford, did you ever stop to think that dr is the type that would rather steal or take something than let someone know he was having troubles in life. There are millions of people that would rather take the chance of being caught by the law, than except help from the gov't. There are bussiness owners in the US that have to work for someone and run their bussiness to get by. 
Maybe you should see the real world for what it is, not something covered by one of you degrees.

PS if dr toker81 has you on his ignore list he cannot see you post.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> When one is telling the truth, one has no worries what others think.
> I never heard of blocking someone from an OPEN forum? You need a private chat where your stories and lies for attention can be realizied dr.
> Your story is so full of holes, but amusing. You must have been real stoned to come up with it,lol.
> You see, one of my Bachelor degrees is in the related field were speaking about here, and it was from PA....!!
> ...


 
Dude,,you need to chill. The guy didnt ask you to pull any money outta yur pocket,,nor did he ask for someone to talk down to him as if they were a Cop,,,as you have.


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> mrkingford, did you ever stop to think that dr is the type that would rather steal or take something than let someone know he was having troubles in life. There are millions of people that would rather take the chance of being caught by the law, than except help from the gov't. There are bussiness owners in the US that have to work for someone and run their bussiness to get by.
> Maybe you should see the real world for what it is, not something covered by one of you degrees.
> 
> PS if dr toker81 has you on his ignore list he cannot see you post.


 
Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but lies are lies, and common sence is needed.
1) Dr. didn't steal, his wife did, what kind of women steals baby food? 
No church or family or friends or??? Why didn't 2 intelligent adults go to a "pawn" shop and get a loan on dr.'s many work tools or band equipt.?
Would your wife or mother steal?, rather than get help thats offered EVERYWHERE?

2) i guess her friend was stealing baby food as well, himmmm.

3) dr. stated he gets ALL his mail certified !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have not gotten cert. mail in YEARS!!!!!, but ALL dr.'s important mail is certified ! 
EVEN THE COURTS SEND HIM CERTIFIED MAIL !!!!!!!!
courts do not do that
courts do not do that
COURTS DO NOT DO THAT
Was that clear enough?

4) he had the 50,000 remember (no big deal), now hes working bars and even tells us where !

5) He was never taken into custody yet has an appointment (possibly for tea or lunch) with the D.A. !!!!!!!
liar !!!!!!!
THE D.A.'S OFFICE IS NOT PERMITTED TO CONTACT YOU, THEY ARE THE ONES PROSECUTING YOU !
The COURT sends you a docket with your docket#, case#, charges, and 1st court apperance which is ONLY for pleading. (guilty or not guilty).
Before that even happens, the D.A. has to ACCEPT the charges from the police and ammend it if need be, which dr. was never in custody to begin with ! 

6) No one get assigned a P.O. for a minor theft charge !

7) I could go on all day, but you get the point.

You stated i should see the real world not covered by one of my degrees, himmm. I can only take that your envious or angry. I brought that up because I HAVE EXPERIENCE IN THAT FEILD, and from that state, and i KNOW he is lying ! 

If you read my other thread, you would see i'm currently disabled, and may be dead within 3 years, does that make you feel better ?
Both my degrees can't help me.

I'm not going to piss back and forth as this is breaking forum rules and my time is more presious to me.
Peace to you.........................


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Dude,,you need to chill. The guy didnt ask you to pull any money outta yur pocket,,nor did he ask for someone to talk down to him as if they were a Cop,,,as you have.


 
Tell me when this forum became socialist?

My opinion is mine and tough if you don't like it.

I NEVER broke forum rules as dr. did, i simply pointed out his story was not true.

I also have read much more harsh things in this forum.

A cop, lol, no, experience in the court system, YES

If your offended, maybe couseling would assist you in your self esteem.

I did not talk down to anyone dr., he opened himself up to an OPEN forum where people comment on the thread. Is this still how a forum still works?
Or do i need permission prior to posting my thoughts?


----------



## pcduck (May 17, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I'm not going to piss back and forth as this is breaking forum rules and my time is more presious to me.



Then why are you doing it? Here take this :bong1: and give it a good rip, maybe that will help you with your anger management problems.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2009)

> I did not talk down to anyone dr


 
Thats all you have done with your post,,is talk down to the guy.
As for as me being offended,,yur funny as hell Bro. You are right though,,this is a forum,,a forum to help PPL,,,, not to give them crap. You made your point long time ago. You think he is lying,,OK we get it. Now what? Ya need to tell him a few more times Bro,,maybe he didnt get the 1st 3 or 4 times ya said it.


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Then why are you doing it? Here take this :bong1: and give it a good rip, maybe that will help you with your anger management problems.:bolt::bong2:


 
Strange how you state i'm angry when in several posts i was amused (lol).
I merley respond to being cursed at and only state my opinion in a calm and civilized manner. We all take sides and thats fine, i just find it interesting, lol. 

This story is clearly untrue, however i'm not angry or attacking dr., just pointing out the facts. 
As far "why am i doing it", again, THIS IS A FORUM.

It seems some agreed with me as they offered thanks on my posts.

So again, just my opinion, if that erks you, well, it happens.


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Thats all you have done with your post,,is talk down to the guy.
> 
> Well, this thread is ABOUT dr and his story, is it not?
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2009)

Yada Yada Yada,,Im done with this thread.


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

I can not understand how upset you seem.
This thread in this forum was about his story, all comments offered were reflective of that. At no time did this thread or it's contents enter another thread. Comments in this thread were related this this story.

WHAT IS THE PROBLEM HERE ?

I only commented on THIS story in THIS thread.

I only commented in responce to other comments, IN THIS THREAD ONLY, and only about related subjects.

At no time did i curse at ANYONE or break ANY forum rules, like was done to me.

If my attitude was not liked, thats one thing, but again, one last time;
THIS IS A FORUM.

When the thread is closed, the subject will be done.

When comments are stopped in the thread, i will no longer comment, until then, this is still an open thread ALL ABOUT DR.'S STORY, NOT GROWING.

Ok, .................................no harm, no foul..........:hubba:


----------



## Yoga (May 17, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Why attack me for posting my thoughts on this thread AS THATS WHAT ITS FOR ?


 
No one is attacking you, they are just doing what you are doing.  Expressing their opinion.  It just so happens that is goes against your opinion.  As you keep stating that is what the forum is for.

Dr. will still be thinking about you and your family.  Because no matter what the reason getting busted for doing no more than growing is BAD.

Mrkingford I know what it is like have someone you love have a debilitating, teminal disease.  Whether, I agree with how you stated your thoughts, it is terrible to have to live in that condition.  I hope that you find strength and HAPPINESS in every day.

ps...also done with this thread.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2009)

Bro,,Im bored with this deal OK. I aint mad or upset,,just tired of this subject. Lets move on.


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Bro,,Im bored with this deal OK. I aint mad or upset,,just tired of this subject. Lets move on.


 
Agreed.

As far as happy goes, i am.
I am thankful for what i had and what i have......


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 17, 2009)

eace:


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 17, 2009)

NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz said:
			
		

> Where did u get ur info on Fla. If u found it on an official State of Florida web can u post the link?


 
i saw it covered on the local news.  i guess it was Proposed changes to the fla law, NOT changes. 

sorry for wrong info

here is current law w/ link
*New Marijuana Trafficking Law For Only 25 Marijuana Plants
*
The State of Florida has some of the harshest marijuana possession laws in the country.  In 2008 the Florida Legislature passed and Governor Charlie Crist signed into law legislation that makes the possession or cultivation of just 25 marijuana plants prima facie evidence of an "intent to sale or distribute" which is a second degree felony punishable by 15 years in Florida State Prison.  The law previously provided that punishment only if 300 or more plants were grown in the home.  Federal trafficking laws require at least 100 plants, making the new Florida legislation considerably harsher than even federal law.  If children were present in the home where 25 or more plants are grown the offense can be charged as a first degree felony punishable by thirty (30) years in Florida State Prison. 
The law was intended to target cannabis "grow houses."  These grow houses have become a prized target for Florida law enforcement officers who can not only make the arrest, but can then attempt to criminally or civil forfeit the house and property where the marijuana was grown under state or federal forfeiture procedures. The new marijuana trafficking law also targets the owners of the "grow house" if the owner knew the house was being used for the purpose of distributing, packaging, growing, or cultivating marijuana as a third degree felony.
Under Florida law, a marijuana plant is broadly defined to include even a seedling or cutting if there is any evidence of root formation, even if only a few tiny hair-like roots are present. 
hxxp://www.criminaldefenseattorneytampa.com/PracticeAreas/PossessionofMarijuana.aspx


hxxp://stash.norml.org/florida-bill-targeting-marijuana-grow-houses-becomes-law/

the interesting part of the article

".....To address this growing storage burden, the new law allows a *photograph or video recording* of equipment used in the cultivation of a marijuana plant to be considered as *evidence* in the prosecution of the crime. The law will also allow law enforcement to destroy grow house equipment upon the completion of all investigations and provides immunity from any civil liability to law enforcement for the destruction of the grow house equipment.
The Marijuana Grow House Eradication Act goes into effect on July 1, 2008..."


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

blah. im so glad i cant see his stuff.   i can only imagine what hes typing. ill let you guys know whats going on when i get my papers. other than that i dont know whats goin on.. maybe capt douche is right maybe ill get close to nothing and maybe the detective was lieing... i dunno.. oh well..  ill let ya know then


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

i think that dude is a cop...sounds like one to me!


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

after thinking about it.. budski is right.. this thread is no longer needed and im deleting it in 24 hours so if anybody has anything to say to me say it now. other than that ill post a new thread when i get my mail.. and actually know whats going on... thanks everyone for ur support..


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

Well i was done with this thread, however after being insulted AGAIN, which is STILL a violation of the forum rules, i thought i would point out another lie that dr. just told.

He stated "maybe the detective is lying",   detective?? where did he come from?
I thought it was a P.O. and 4 cops, he even went as far as to say the COP busted someone last week with 6 plants and he got 50,000 bail !

Am i wrong here ?

If i were not insulted AGAIN i would have overlooked this lie and went on, but when push comes to shove. I can't wait for round to of this hollywood fairy tale, lol.
I'm sure the mailman has his certified letter and maybe it will even be delivered today, SUNDAY, as dr. is that important.

Anyway, the redwings are winning in the 3rd 4-2 with 9:30 to go, gotta watch the rest.................


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 17, 2009)

Hey what kind of dog is that? My neigbor names all his cattle things like dinner, rump roast, fillet. I'm gonna suggest Kingsford for his next slaughter bound beast.


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Hey what kind of dog is that? My neigbor names all his cattle things like dinner, rump roast, fillet. I'm gonna suggest Kingsford for his next slaughter bound beast.


 
He's a 3rd generation American Pitt Bull Terrier, 121lbs., with a 26" neck

I'm not sure what you meant by your last comment.


----------



## wmmeyer (May 17, 2009)

Hey, Mrkingford,

I very rarely post in threads of this nature, with the tensions that have developed here (unless I personally know the poster).  I don't know dr_toker81 or anything about him other that what he's posted.  Fact is, I'm a rank newbie here and don't know anyone.  

I've read thru your thread, where you introduced yourself and asked a lot of questions.  Seems like a pretty good crew of some pretty good people jumped in to help you out and answer your questions and get you on track with your grow.  I really appreciate that about this forum, where people will jump in, be civil to one another, and try to help anyone who asks for help.  

Why not drop this thread, wish Dr the best no matter what his personal situation might be, and get back to the topic we all love and the reason we're all here: growing smoke.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

my mom told me that Pa might be getting a frost tonight.. i have other plants like tomato / cantelope/ watermelon / beans and flowers.. is it gonna kill them.. can i put a bag or burlap sac or anything over them to keep them alive?


----------



## smokeytimes (May 17, 2009)

Well I wasn't going to post in here due to all the crap being flung in here to you Dr but I wish you the best first of all. Second sorry you had to put up with this when it was just a thread to inform us (I include myself with the rest of the forum peeps even though I am new here) about the what had happed to you.

Ok You should be able to cover the plants with plastic to help hold the heat in. I have managed to keep my tomato's and strawberries through a couple of frosty nights.

Again sorry about the people trying to trash you, sounds like you get get lucky and not have to do time over this.


----------



## wmmeyer (May 17, 2009)

> my mom told me that Pa might be getting a frost tonight..


 
My grandpa, who was born in Austria, lived out his last years in Mariana, Pa, southwest of Pittsburg.  He SWORE never to put out any plant until after the 15th of May.  Guess the crazy old dude was right.  

Cover them with anything, burlap, plastic, newpaper, bedsheets, whatever and it will protect them.  Doesn't have to be snugged around the plants down to the ground or anything, just covering them, like if you were protecting them from rain.  In order for the conditions for frost to be right, there can be no wind, or even any breeze.  So, putting out newspapers is not the PITA it might seem.  Good luck with it.


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

Why not drop this thread, wish Dr the best no matter what his personal situation might be, and get back to the topic we all love and the reason we're all here: growing smoke.[/quote]

Again, i only responded to his cursing and insults to me.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

wow thats kinda weird.. thats when we put our stuff out.. i never had a problem with frost this late though.. its the 17th today


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

and dude i still cant see ur posts so u might as well just stop!


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't going to post in here due to all the crap being flung in here to you Dr but
> 
> Again sorry about the people trying to trash you, sounds like you get get lucky and not have to do time over this.


 
LOL,LOL, i can never get over peoples point of view, lol.

I flung crap??????? HIS WHOLE STORY WAS CRAP BEING FLIUNG.

I trashed him???

If you want a good story, turn on disney, if your gonna LIE in an open forum, you get comments such as mine from people who CAN see the truth.

Not once did i curse at him or insult him other to state he was a liar, which is true, as i proved, yet you still defend him, strange.

Hey, i have a bridge for sale, cheap, and i just painted it, interested?


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 17, 2009)

i jsut wanna say to you that. i dont know what ur deal is with me.. but im a pretty nice and easy going person. and if you knew me in person we would probably be friends.so please just lay off and let me alone. i did nothing to you sp please please just stop ur crap! thats all im asking. im not lieng about ANYTHING what i post is the truth i swear to god and on my families lifes. im simply posting what i was told from the police. i dont care if u believe me or not. thats ur choice. just leave me alone THANKS!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2009)

Guys,,smoke a joint and forget about it. This was so yesterday.


----------



## mrkingford (May 17, 2009)

dr_toker81 said:
			
		

> i jsut wanna say to you that. i dont know what ur deal is with me.. but im a pretty nice and easy going person. and if you knew me in person we would probably be friends.so please just lay off and let me alone. i did nothing to you sp please please just stop ur crap! thats all im asking. im not lieng about ANYTHING what i post is the truth i swear to god and on my families lifes. im simply posting what i was told from the police. i dont care if u believe me or not. thats ur choice. just leave me alone THANKS!


 
Well then stop cursing at me and insulting me.
When a comment is left regarding me i will respond in kind.
I have no particular problem with you except your cursing and insulting me in EACH of your posts.
I only pointed out your many, many lets say "errors" to be kind, in your story.


----------



## Hick (May 17, 2009)

ENDED..OVER..."DONE !"...


----------

